# is Black gas pipe permitted in crawl space?



## Blessing1912

Goodmorning,

is black pipe permitted to be used for gas in a crawl space? the CPC defines indoor and below grade locations only?

thanks


----------



## steveray

I assume you mean steel pipe? If it properly protected from corrosion it is allowed anywhere I believe, and I don't believe a crawlspace would be treated any differently than a basement even though it maybe should sometimes...


----------



## mtlogcabin

The entrance into the building has to be above grade and then you can pipe down into the crawlspace and run the gas piping.

404.6 Underground penetrations prohibited.

Gas piping shall not penetrate building foundation walls at any point below grade. Gas piping shall enter and exit a building at a point above grade and the annular space between the pipe and the wall shall be sealed.

UPC has similar language


----------



## north star

*# : # : # : #*

Blessing1912,

Have you looked at Section 1210 in the CPC, `13 Edition  ?

See this link to the CPC, `13 Edition, Section 1210, for

[ Fuel ] Gas Piping Installations:

*http://www.iapmo.org/2013%20California%20Plumbing%20Code/Chapter%2012.pdf*



*# : # : # : #*


----------



## Frank

Generally yes, unless used as an air plenum.  Standard usage for decades here, enters through foundation wall from meter outside.  CSST is starting to take its place.


----------



## fatboy

Coming in through the foundation has been in and out of the codes, will be voted on again in the upcoming public comment hearings in CA. As far as iron pipe in a crawlspace/basement, the current code does not prohibit it, although local amendments may, our County did, unless you installed a "sniffer" shutoff.........


----------



## Pcinspector1

Q. Natural GAS? or LP?

See Mtlogcabin post #3 for prohibited location.


----------

